# PCC not stamped in Passport



## vkumarjr (May 3, 2017)

Dear team,

I am waiting for my invite letter ( EOI done 11th of Aug ) - 263111

My total score is 70.

I have taken the PCC already; however i just got following queries

1) I just got PCC letter and not a stamp in the Passport, is that fine ? 
2) Did i take the PCC too early ? any issues in that ? 

Note: I am planning to take my wife and kid along ( Took PCC for them too and no stamp on their passport either ) 

Let me know your views

Regards
Vignesh


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

vkumarjr said:


> Dear team,
> 
> I am waiting for my invite letter ( EOI done 11th of Aug ) - 263111
> 
> ...



PCC will not be stamped. The letter is fine.

No, you didn't take it early. That should be fine.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

You obtained PCC from Police station or PSK?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

trinkasharma said:


> You obtained PCC from Police station or PSK?


PCC is issued at PSK or sent by them to you via post (if you opted for that at PSK) during your visit to PSK


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

sharma1981 said:


> PCC is issued at PSK or sent by them to you via post (if you opted for that at PSK) during your visit to PSK


Not always. Some people got it from a police station. Like here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../112509-pcc-police-rather-than-rpo-india.html

I got it from PSK and they stamped it in the passport as well.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

trinkasharma said:


> Not always. Some people got it from a police station. Like here:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../112509-pcc-police-rather-than-rpo-india.html
> 
> I got it from PSK and they stamped it in the passport as well.


The PCC issued from police station may not be valid across country. Better to get one from PSK. The thread you are referring to appears to be from stone age


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Well I got my PR so it does not apply for me.

I was just trying to help as I have seen other people still getting it from Police Station.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

vkumarjr said:


> Dear team,
> 
> I am waiting for my invite letter ( EOI done 11th of Aug ) - 263111
> 
> ...



Good luck


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

vkumarjr said:


> Dear team,
> 
> I am waiting for my invite letter ( EOI done 11th of Aug ) - 263111
> 
> ...


Now a days they are not issuing stamp on PP...I have seen so many people also didnt get stamping when I got PCC.. im talking about Bangalore not sure about other places


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

HI trinkasharma,

Based on your timeline as follows have a quick query:
Medicals & PCC in next 10 days
All documents uploaded 30 May 2016
First CO contact 17 Jun 2016 for English skills
Aus High Commission call to me 12 Sep 2016
Grant 15 Sep 2016
Initial Entry 19 Sep 2016

Medicals and PCC in the next 10 days which is april. Was this the day you applied or received the responses from the respective departments (Hospital and PCC)
What was the date given in your PCC?

I heard PCC is valid for a year and IED is based on that once the visa is granted. So was there any obligation for you to finish your entry within the same month of your grant?

Please advise


----------



## vkumarjr (May 3, 2017)

trinkasharma said:


> You obtained PCC from Police station or PSK?



PSK it was


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> HI trinkasharma,
> 
> Based on your timeline as follows have a quick query:
> Medicals & PCC in next 10 days
> ...


Next 10 days was in May (After payment)
My PSK appointment was 7 May 2016 ("Reminder for PSK Appointment on 07-May-2016")

Medical date I don't remember now.

There was no obligation to fly early but I wanted to land here ASAP and I had 20 days leaves pending.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

PSK has recently changed their rule...no more stamping on passport ..just a letter...my pcc was done in april with stamp on passport whereas my wife pcc was done without any stamp..just an official ltter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

